# Planning Side of Traffic Engineering



## rbrund (Jan 8, 2007)

I know we have a few traffic engineers on the forums. I was wondering if I could get some information on the planning side of traffic engineering. I recently had an interview with the design side of it and the project manager shared my resume with planning as i had a lot of enthuisam towards it. So i just wanted to see what planning entails.


----------

